# He ate a dead animal!!



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yuck!! Molly has eaten her share of dead rats, but thankfully has never gotten the juices on her. Gross! I'm sorry you had to experience that.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That has to be on my "worst nightmare" list.... I hike in an area where - in the past - I've come across rotting deer carcasses... thankfully before my dogs could go near. >.< 

My guys have a fast "leave it" response, but that's only helpful if I see the carcass before they dive in. The only time I had to deal with anything like that was rabbit entrails dropped in our yard by a hawk. Jacks was a puppy. Thought they were fabulous until I had pried his mouth open and dug it all out of his mouth and throat.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Yuck!! Molly has eaten her share of dead rats, but thankfully has never gotten the juices on her. Gross! I'm sorry you had to experience that.


Yes it was awful! Has Molly ever gotten sick from eating them? I was worried Champ would get sick but it seems like it's a pretty normal thing that happens, although I am praying it never happens again!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nope, she has never gotten sick from them. Thank goodness!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> That has to be on my "worst nightmare" list.... I hike in an area where - in the past - I've come across rotting deer carcasses... thankfully before my dogs could go near. >.<
> 
> My guys have a fast "leave it" response, but that's only helpful if I see the carcass before they dive in.


Ya it was absolutely awful!! It was an impossible situation since I didn't see it because he was on the other side of the field, and now of course I am afraid to go back there! It was especially awful because it also got all over me too since it was all over him and his collar and harness. It was a stench that would not go away and I still have no idea what the hell he ate! I came home and said to my husband, we really need to practice drop it! He of course does it at home, and when on walks, but I guess this was too high value. So nasty!!

I talked to an RVT friend who said she used to take her dog to the beach and her dog would find a seal carcass and rub it's body on the carcass and stand on it and eat it!! EWWW


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just a little warning - I have a neighbor whose golden retriever died after eating a poisoned rabbit. It's always a danger.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> Just a little warning - I have a neighbor whose golden retriever died after eating a poisoned rabbit. It's always a danger.


Oh great...well let's certainly hope that wasn't the case=( I guess I am hoping that some coyotes got to an animal, and left part of it and that's what Champ ate.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I would have died. What a crappy morning. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh yes rotting fish is one of Roxy's favorite scents it is just like CK One to her. Drives me nuts . Beaver musk is another favorite. :-/


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Unless I can get to the "dead thing" the same time as the dogs, I too am out of luck. Just hate it when they roll all over and worst is when on a walk and one of the Goldens run up to me with a flat, very dead, something to show me. Big Uck!! So far, all have been very dead, flat with little smell, but dogs breath is horrible afterwards..another uck. When the pups were young we went to a lake where they rolled in an area used to clean fish, not but a second, but enough they stank so much. We drove home with windows down and both had to stay in x-pens until their bath could hastily be drawn. 

Hope the smell goes soon and I guess they all get into this on occasion. Thankfully mine have never been sick because of what they ate, but I am always on the lookout and watching for what they have in their mouths.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

the Pudden and crewman Hiccup ate lord-knows how many stinky dead things they found on the tundra. No one ever got sick, unless you count the urp-urp-urp-baaaarf! at 3 am on the rug by the door. 

Mama just made sure she wormed them regularly, because some wild animals carry parasites.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So far I've been lucky (?), Hank would rather roll in "stuff" than eat it. When Maggie was alive she brought a dead rabbit into the house via the doggy door and made a stop at the sofa (which thankfully was covered) on the way to the bedroom. :yuck::vomit:


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

This reminds me of the time out at the farm when a neighbor lost a cow and pulled it out of the barn for the rendering company to pick it up. It was August and very hot outside. They didn't pick up the cow for a few days and the heat made the cow explode. My dog was so happy to roll in it and the smell was just horrible. Bathing hardly got rid of the smell. Poor us because the dogs love it. Ha


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess loves go roll on dead stuff, but has never eaten any of it.
Our worse was the dead seal that kept reappearing on the beach. My grandson came in and asked why Jess smelled like a tuna. 
I did read somewhere though that a dog's digestive system is designed to eat whatever they find and can handle more bacteria than ours.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh that reminded me of when I took the boys to dog beach and Max found a cleaned out fish skull and further away a horsheshoe crab shell.

He rolled on them.

WHY do they do THAT??!?!?!?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my...thanks for putting our dead squirrel incident with Yogi in perspective. He found a freshly deceased one in the dark in a pile of leaves....no drop....if I tried to retrieve it from his mouth he chomped on it! So I walked him home, with joggers passing us laughing because it looked jusy like he had a stuffie with him. The whole time home I muttered oh yogi I am not happy with you! At the top of her alley he just dropped it as if he knew he would not get to keep it but he wanted it for as long as possible. I immediately ran hom home praising him, then went back and put the heavy squirrel in a church dumpster. As soon as I got back Yogi wanted to kiss me....no thank you.

We are going to deworm him, with something that includes tapeworms, just in case. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh yuck. Harry brought me a dead squirrel carcass he found somewhere in our yard this time last year. He was so proud of himself, but the thought of it still makes me sick.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow these stories are great and making me feel like my dog might actually be normal. Yesterday I was convinced he definitely had some screws loose, and although I still think he does, it sounds like rolling around on a carcass is completely normal for dogs....weirdos!!

I was pretty worried that he would be up all night with vomiting and diarrhea but nope, he's fine so far! But I will not let him near me to kiss me! Maybe it would be a good idea to get him dewormed again in case he picked up something. 

Honestly it was one of the worst smells I've ever smelt, I think the only one that could compare or would be slightly worse is when my last dog got his anal glands expressed. But this was a different smell, and I'll never forget the sight of Champ having carcass remnants all over him!! 

I wonder why some of the dogs eat them and some don't? Anyway to convince champ that eating a carcass is completely disgusting??


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

SMBC said:


> Wow these stories are great and making me feel like my dog might actually be normal. Yesterday I was convinced he definitely had some screws loose, and although I still think he does, it sounds like rolling around on a carcass is completely normal for dogs....weirdos!!
> 
> I was pretty worried that he would be up all night with vomiting and diarrhea but nope, he's fine so far! But I will not let him near me to kiss me! Maybe it would be a good idea to get him dewormed again in case he picked up something.
> 
> ...


Champ says I'm a dog & that's what we do. How's that bump, on his not so private any longer , privates doing? Did you decide to remove everything or just do the normal procedure?

Pete & Woody


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Eew!

Reminded me of this that I read a while ago, hilarious! See, it could be worse!
Dogs in Elk


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

It is perfume to dogs and a throw back to camoflauge! Worst my dogs eat was human excrement thanks to the bikers and hikers who don't know how to dispose of it properly. I have pics from a few years ago of Nellie with a deer leg...running back and forth, happy as can be. I had no choice but to let her bring it home and then steal it from her first chance I got. My dogs don't kiss unless you are a baby, I don't know why but I don't mind it knowing what I know...


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Luckily my dogs don't do that. Lol, Ginger will find my cat's dead animals that he kills and she licks its wounds. Diego just walks around with it in his mouth.

Here's a photo of a baby squirrel that she mothered.  It was dead though.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Yuck. I've been there - most recently Wake body-slammed himself into some coyote poop. I couldn't get all of it out of his fur, so had to do some judicious trimming. Worst stuff I've ever smelled. He sure has a nose - moose and bear crap on one hike earlier in the summer (he threw it up) - and he's unbelievably quick. I frequently walk him in the woods on a 20' training lead and it's sometimes hard to spot the stuff before he finds it. I think I posted when he was a puppy about a (chipmunk, squirrel, whatever it was) that he found. Ugh.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol. No dead things for Ollie....yet.
Homer had his share.
The funniest was when he got hold of a dehydrated, flattened out enormous raccoon carcass. It was flat as a pancake, like a carboard cutout, rather than the real thing, but eyeballs, teeth etc were all still intact.
Homer picked it up and would not drop it right away. He was running all over the field with this giant flattened smelly thing in his mouth. I was trying to be tough while commanding the DROP IT! but I was laughing every other syllable so guess he got mixed signals


----------

